# Basement Sink Pump:



## tomtoolman12345 (May 8, 2008)

I just put a utility sink in my basement, it required the installation for a pump to force the water out into the sewer. My main question is, do I have to install revent to an outside source of air or can I leave it short into the basement. The instructions never specified what to do with the air vent.... Thanks Tom


----------



## glennjanie (May 8, 2008)

Hey TomToolman:
The vent should be routed to the outside to prevent the build-up of odors in the basement. Any point in the drain past the P-trap is subject to give off bad odors.
Glenn


----------

